# Ben affleck is the new batman



## straymond (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm at loss for words...

USA TODAY


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Aug 23, 2013)

i dont even know how to process this right now


----------



## Daf57 (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow, that is a bit of odd casting!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 23, 2013)

Suck.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 23, 2013)

Why is it that Hollywood can knock it out if the park in casting just about every super hero except Batman? Downey Jr as Ironman? Excellent. Tobey Maguire as Spider-man? Nice! Christopher Reeves as Superman? Of course! Patrick Stewart as Professor Xavier? Iconic. Hugh Jackman as Wolverine? I can't imagine it any other way.

Now let's look at Batman:
Michael Keaton: WTF?
Val Kilmer: WTF?
George Clooney: Srsly? WTF
Christian Bale: Thankfully we got a decent Batman. Rejoice!
Ben Affleck: Christian Bale, why have you forsaken us?!


----------



## straymond (Aug 23, 2013)

Maybe we should cut him some slack.
After all, he DID do daredevil.




No, wait....


----------



## Xaios (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm willing to wait and see on this one. 5 years ago, I think I would have beat my head against a wall. However, in recent memory he's been in The Town and Argo (not to mention miraculously turned into one of the best directors in Hollywood) and gave perfectly good if low-key performances in each. Now that he's no longer being typecast as a prettyboy and has been able to show what he can do when he's got room to stretch, I've got more faith in him.


----------



## ghostred7 (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## crg123 (Aug 23, 2013)

I was extremely surprised to hear he was the new batman. Can't really see him as the tortured soul type but like other people have said he has shown his dynamics in the last few movies he's been in. Hopefully this just pushes it to the next level. I mean.... who would have thought the guy from broke back mountain and 10 things I hate about you would have done one of the most intense and memorable roles in recent history. Just saying.


----------



## Black Mamba (Aug 23, 2013)

I like Ben Affleck.


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Aug 23, 2013)

This is going to be awesome when they recast Matt Damon as Superman.


----------



## danger5oh (Aug 23, 2013)

... while not my first choice, or second, or even a distant tenth, I believe that he could pull it off, and I really hope that he does. Dude's definitely got the chops and Snyder did pretty damn good with Watchmen.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Aug 23, 2013)

satan is weeping.

and i dont want to live on this planet anymore


----------



## Basti (Aug 23, 2013)

Why is everyone losing their shit over this?


----------



## setsuna7 (Aug 23, 2013)

Holy ....ing dumb ass decision!! Why Nolan why???
Are they gonna cast Matt Damon as Alfred??


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 23, 2013)

Clearly this is gonna be a great movie.


----------



## Basti (Aug 23, 2013)

Really, what's the matter? Their interpretation of Batman for this particular film is of a seasoned veteran crimefighter, a role which actually suits Affleck quite well. The guy can act, and I'm sure everyone else knows what they're doing. 

Is this a case of bandwagons or...?


----------



## pink freud (Aug 23, 2013)

I was thinking about it, Kiefer Sutherland would be a good Batman. Just do Jack Bauer, with a little less murder and in a black suit.


----------



## wankerness (Aug 23, 2013)

Does anyone seriously think the actor matters when he's cast against that charisma vacuum that's playing Superman and it's being directed by Zach Snyder?


----------



## Ralyks (Aug 23, 2013)

TheDivineWing22 said:


> This is going to be awesome when they recast Matt Damon as Superman.


 
That's the ONLY way this is going to work.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Aug 23, 2013)

I've been thinking. I'm okay with this.


----------



## Cowboyfromhell (Aug 23, 2013)

I believe in Ben and i think the movie is gonna be kick ass AND if this movie sucks i will gladly accept throwing fretboards at my face ( prefer maple).


----------



## mcd (Aug 23, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Now let's look at Batman:
> Michael Keaton: WTF?
> Val Kilmer: WTF?
> George Clooney: Srsly? WTF
> ...



Just had a similar talk today with a co-worker.

Keaton=Good for the time
Bale= Best
Affleck NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xaios (Aug 23, 2013)

SenorDingDong said:


>



That might be the greatest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Azyiu (Aug 23, 2013)

Didn't everyone crapped on Daniel Craig, when he was introduced as the new 007 in 2005? Just saying... if that's not enough, how about the outrage people got when Heath Ledger was cast as the Joker?


----------



## matt397 (Aug 23, 2013)

I really like Affleck. I think this is a really bad decision


----------



## ilyti (Aug 23, 2013)

Let's hope this means we can get a goofy Batman again instead of all that dark emo stuff.


----------



## flexkill (Aug 23, 2013)

I am surprised it's not ...







They seem to be forcing this dude into everything lately. Man they are desperate to find replacements for Arny and Sly


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Aug 23, 2013)

> Ben affleck is the new batman


----------



## Azyiu (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Hourglass1117 (Aug 24, 2013)

The backlash about this just makes me think of when Heath Ledger got so much shit for being cast as the Joker and then arguably performs the best version of the character.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Aug 24, 2013)

Hourglass1117 said:


> The backlash about this just makes me think of when Heath Ledger got so much shit for being cast as the Joker and then arguably performs the best version of the character.



ok, lets give ben a chance then...

...cause he did so well with daredevil.


----------



## wankerness (Aug 24, 2013)

Ben's not going to be the one that screws it up, everyone else involved in the making of the picture will be! If it was written/directed by Chris Nolan there's no doubt in my mind Affleck would be fine in the role.

I like Ben Affleck a lot and think this is a big waste of his talents. Give me some more Gone Baby Gones or Argos plz.


----------



## wankerness (Aug 24, 2013)

flexkill said:


> I am surprised it's not ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Rock is awesome and I legitimately enjoy his persona. I just wish he was in more movies that were worth watching.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 24, 2013)

Anyone ever see The Town? I'm not saying that has anything to do with Batman, but it IS one of my favorite movies.

On that note, Jon Hamm would make a BADASS Batman. Who would be better as Bruce Wayne?

Anyway, I think Ben will be interesting as Batman, so I'm looking forward to seeing this.


----------



## The Reverend (Aug 24, 2013)

I think he'll do just fine as Batman. With the right script, the right direction, and an open mind, I can't think of a lot of reasons to instantly dislike him in the role.


----------



## Severance (Aug 24, 2013)

Brian Cranston has been cast as Lex Luthor from what I have heard.


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic (Aug 24, 2013)

I would rather see Adam West make a return as Batman.


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 24, 2013)

At least it's not "Tyler Perry's Batman"


----------



## pink freud (Aug 24, 2013)

Severance said:


> Brian Cranston has been cast as Lex Luthor from what I have heard.



_Aaaaand _cue Breaking Justice League memes.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 24, 2013)

Azyiu said:


> Didn't everyone crapped on Daniel Craig, when he was introduced as the new 007 in 2005? Just saying... if that's not enough, how about the outrage people got when Heath Ledger was cast as the Joker?



But Ledger was a good actor...

I think Affleck is a bit overrated... I think Ashton Kutcher as Jobs is a bit hard to take seriously too... 

The only problem I've had with alot of the Batmans is that it seems most could only pull off one or the other. I thought Michael Keaton was the best all around so far. George Clooney was a good Bruce Wayne in my opinion, but I just didn't feel like he was Batman... Val Kilmer I didn't really dig at all. The Christian Bale dude... Ehh... He was okay at either, but I'm still not sure how I feel about him. Affleck, I think might be able to do Batman, but I'm questioning his ability to pull off Bruce Wayne...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 24, 2013)

wankerness said:


> The Rock is awesome and I legitimately enjoy his persona. I just wish he was in more movies that were worth watching.



The new GI Joe wasn't bad...


----------



## Idontpersonally (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Big_taco (Aug 24, 2013)

It will either be another watchable superhero movie or suck. Either way in five or six years someone else will be playing the Bat so who cares. At this point Batman is up there with other classic characters where it doesn't matter how much the person playing them sucks the character himself will always be badass and survive a shit performance.


----------



## estabon37 (Aug 24, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> But Ledger was a good actor...
> 
> I think Affleck is a bit overrated... I think Ashton Kutcher as Jobs is a bit hard to take seriously too...
> 
> The only problem I've had with alot of the Batmans is that it seems most could only pull off one or the other. I thought Michael Keaton was the best all around so far. George Clooney was a good Bruce Wayne in my opinion, but I just didn't feel like he was Batman... Val Kilmer I didn't really dig at all. The Christian Bale dude... Ehh... He was okay at either, but I'm still not sure how I feel about him. Affleck, I think might be able to do Batman, but I'm questioning his ability to pull off Bruce Wayne...



I don't know how Affleck can be considered overrated when everyone has had such a negative reaction towards his announcement as the Batdude. He's been forced to see his limitations and strengths in his profession in a way that not a lot of others have had to, so I doubt he'd have taken the role without serious consideration as to whether or not he could pull it off. Who the hell would want to take the role after Bale was critically and commercially so loved without questioning their ability to at least match that performance? Here's three major reasons why I think his casting isn't so bad:

1) This movie won't have Batman as the central character, it's a sequel to a Superman movie. Affleck won't have to carry the story as the centre of attention, and for all we know there will be very little Bruce Wayne involved.

2) Zack Snyder's Superman film wasn't exactly warmly received to the best of my knowledge. I haven't seen it, and I don't really intend to, as Superman is easily my least favourite comic book character. But the reviews I saw were lukewarm, and when I've asked friends who saw it the general response was: "It was good enough. Wait til it's on DVD, it's not worth paying $20 for a movie ticket.". This is the only benchmark they have to beat, as this film will have nothing to do with Nolan's trilogy.

3) If Zack Snyder is helming this project too, then I don't think high expectations are in order. I've only seen his first three films: Dawn of the Dead (fell flat), 300 (no substance whatsoever), and Watchmen. I think he did a surprisingly good job of Watchmen considering the high benchmark the original story set, but again, there was only time for the story. The actors who played Rorschach and Comedian did a surprisingly good job, but the characters in general were pretty ....ing lifeless. This seems to be a bit of a common thing for Snyder.

So, if you want your next Batman to be amazing, you'll just have to pretend that Superman 2: Supermanner doesn't exist. If you just want to see a well-loved comic book storyline brought to a film screen, then it doesn't really matter who the actors are, because Snyder will give you a story, and you'll have to fill in the blanks yourself character-wise.

Sucker Punch.


----------



## Hourglass1117 (Aug 24, 2013)

I just hope we get nipples again.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 25, 2013)

Ben's a good actor and the last few movies were pretty good but...

Christian Bale all the way!


----------



## Lifestalker (Aug 25, 2013)

Pretty sure Steve Buscemi would be make a better Batman.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## skeels (Aug 25, 2013)

MoxaMortem said:


> Pretty sure Steve Buscemi would be make a better Batman.


 
Man, he'd make a hell of a Joker though, eh?

At least they didn't cast Tom Cruise, right?

Right?





right?


----------



## crg123 (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm just going to put this here for all you conspiracy theorists.....

Source: Jersey Girl (2004)

https://vine.co/v/hel3JgVtpqg 

haha

Edit: A awesome quote from a facebook discusion on this topic:


"Wait who's Batman?"
-"That jerk from Fashionable Male"


----------



## skeels (Aug 25, 2013)

^After watching those few seconds, I think Tom Cruise is a fine choice.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Aug 26, 2013)

not mine but funny...








here is one i came up with...


----------



## Pat_tct (Aug 26, 2013)

Ben as Batman?

Lets put it this way....
when they casted Heath Ledger as The Joker, they ranted at first. And now his performance is legendary. One of the best acting I've seen.


Let's see what Affleck has got and rant later on.
I'm stoked to see a new Batman.


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic (Aug 26, 2013)

Pat_tct said:


> Ben as Batman?
> 
> Lets put it this way....
> when they casted Heath Ledger as The Joker, they ranted at first. And now his performance is legendary. One of the best acting I've seen.
> ...



Everyone keeps bringing this up and I would just like to point out Ben Affleck has never put in a performance like Heath Ledger did in Brokeback Mountain.
People might not have had faith in Heath but that was due to the fact he had never taken on a role like the Joker before, not because he was a bad actor.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Aug 26, 2013)

I didn't like Heath Ledger as the Joker. I also didn't like Christian Bale as Batman. Thus, I believe I'm entitled to my scepticism.


----------



## Azyiu (Aug 26, 2013)

SenorDingDong said:


> I didn't like Heath Ledger as the Joker. I also didn't like Christian Bale as Batman. Thus, I believe I'm entitled to my scepticism.



Per that logic, TDK must have been one of your least fav Batman movies?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 26, 2013)

skeels said:


> Man, he'd make a hell of a Joker though, eh?
> 
> At least they didn't cast Tom Cruise, right?
> 
> ...



Buscemi might be a pretty good Joker... Or Riddler...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 26, 2013)

TheDeathOfMusic said:


> Everyone keeps bringing this up and I would just like to point out Ben Affleck has never put in a performance like Heath Ledger did in Brokeback Mountain.
> People might not have had faith in Heath but that was due to the fact he had never taken on a role like the Joker before, not because he was a bad actor.



This... I never saw Brokeback Mountain, but Affleck has never played one single role where I thought... "Damn... This guy is an awesome actor!" He always strikes me as about a half step above an extra...


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic (Aug 26, 2013)

SenorDingDong said:


> I didn't like Heath Ledger as the Joker.



Can I ask why?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Aug 26, 2013)




----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 26, 2013)

TheDeathOfMusic said:


> Can I ask why?



Probably bc Jack Nicholson is the MAN...


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic (Aug 26, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Probably bc Jack Nicholson is the MAN...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Aug 26, 2013)




----------



## Riffer (Aug 26, 2013)

I watched that movie "The Town" which Affleck starred in/directed and I thought it was a really good movie. I don't get why there's all this big WTF about him. He's not bad by any means, not the greatest but still, it could've been way worse. I'm kind of upset they didn't cast Joesph Gordon Levitt. Wasn't the last Batman movie basically setting him up to be the next in line sorta?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 26, 2013)

Folks need to sit back, take a deep breath, and realize that the Nolan/Bale Batman days are over. The trilogy has been completed, and any future Batman franchises are not going to be cannon with it. Just like the previous four films had nothing to do with the Nolan trilogy, or I vice versa. 

This next Batman is going to be all new, and from the sounds of it, it's just going to be a small part in the current iteration of Superman. 

In ten years from now, we'll be discussing the same thing.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Aug 26, 2013)

Riffer said:


> I watched that movie "The Town" which Affleck starred in/directed and I thought it was a really good movie. I don't get why there's all this big WTF about him. He's not bad by any means, not the greatest but still, it could've been way worse. I'm kind of upset they didn't cast Joesph Gordon Levitt. Wasn't the last Batman movie basically setting him up to be the next in line sorta?



thought they were setting him up to be robin...


----------



## Riffer (Aug 26, 2013)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> thought they were setting him up to be robin...


 Yeah I know they revealed him to be Robin at the end of the movie but I thought they also set it up to where he would then fall into the Batman role since Bruce Wayne went off with what's her face at the end of the movie and was presumed dead. I also understand that that movie was the end of the Nolan trilogy too so it wasn't really going to spill over into whoever directed the next one. But I like Joseph Gordon Levitt and thought it would've been cool to see him get the gig.


----------



## Spinedriver (Aug 26, 2013)

It's funny how people tend to forget things over time. Leading into Tim Burton's Batman, Michael Keaton was _primarily_ a comedy actor (Beetlejuice, gung-Ho, Night Shift, etc... So what do you think everyone's reaction was when they found out a 'funny guy' actor was going to don the cowl of the "dark & brooding" Batman ? Although there was no internet, a lot of articles didn't have a very positive outlook. 

Also, when it was announced JJ Abrams was going to take over the Star Trek franchise, the doubters were in the majority.

I tend to agree with Kevin Smith in that Ben's been a fan of the comics for years and after a test run with Daredevil, he's totally prepared to take on the Batman role. Also, I don't think he can do any worse than that silly-ass 'gruff voice' that Bale used.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Aug 26, 2013)

TheDeathOfMusic said:


> Can I ask why?




He just wasn't the Joker. He was something--it wasn't the Joker, but it was definitely something, and it wasn't special. He didn't embody the characteristics Joker has always been depicted with. Honestly, I doubt the role would have been praised and renowned the way it has if Ledger hadn't died.


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic (Aug 26, 2013)

SenorDingDong said:


> 1. He just wasn't the Joker. He was something--it wasn't the Joker, but it was definitely something, and it wasn't special. He didn't embody the characteristics Joker has always been depicted with.
> 
> 2. Honestly, I doubt the role would have been praised and renowned the way it has if Ledger hadn't died.



Divided your post into 2 clear points so I could address both directly.

1. That was kind of the point. Nolan's films were supposed to be a departure, a more realistic and gritty series of films. Heath was never going to do a Jack Nicholson performance, as he said himself.

2. No. This is true in some cases, but not hear. I still watch that film all the time, and even though Heath is only onscreen for 40 minutes he dominates Christian Bale- who happens to be a favourite of mine, just to prove I'm not biased.

To be honest I think you would appreciate the performance more if you looked at it as a whole different character- stop comparing it to the old Joker, and just absorb Heath's acting. He killed it.
/rant


----------



## Spinedriver (Aug 26, 2013)

TheDeathOfMusic said:


> To be honest I think you would appreciate the performance more if you looked at it as a whole different character- stop comparing it to the old Joker, and just absorb Heath's acting. He killed it.
> /rant



That's the thing, many people also love the Mark Hamill version of the Joker from the Batman:The Animated Series. It's just as hard to compare actor portrayals as it is to compare writers' versions. The Joker as written by Bob Kane has NOTHING in common with the one Alan Moore wrote in The Killing Joke except for name and appearance. The early Joker was a "kooky" villain whereas Moore's Joker was cruel & sadistic.

I think that as long as the actor captures some part of the character that fans can identify with, it'll be ok. If the Adam West version of Batman were to have come out now (instead of back in the 60's), there would be WAY more outrage than there is over Affleck being cast. It's also going to depend a LOT who is going to write and/or direct the movie. 

Time will tell...


----------



## The Reverend (Aug 26, 2013)

I typed this long post about how odd it is that we're arguing about something like we've already seen the film. I scrapped it because I didn't want to deal with the ensuing argument about opinions, subjectivity, and my lack of a golden rep bar. 

In summation: We're all talking out of our asses, here. We can give opinions about what we think will happen, but I think it would be more prudent to see how Affleck does and then decide whether or not he wore the cowl well, not that most do, I suppose.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Aug 26, 2013)

Spinedriver said:


> ...Also, I don't think he can do any worse than that silly-ass 'gruff voice' that Bale used.



ok, lets address the "gruff voice" thing that was mentioned several times...

no one in the films should have had to elude to it, its common sense that batmans identity was unknown. had he used his "normal" voice as he did when speaking as batman, those who had contacts with both of his identities would have put two and two together that it was bruce waynes voice.

yes the voice sounded forced, but it was to throw ppl off as to who he really was. unlike superman movies where ppl could tell who he was just because he wore glasses when he was clark kent


----------



## MFB (Aug 27, 2013)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ok, lets address the "gruff voice" thing that was mentioned several times...
> 
> no one in the films should have had to elude to it, its common sense that batmans identity was unknown. had he used his "normal" voice as he did when speaking as batman, those who had contacts with both of his identities would have put two and two together that it was bruce waynes voice.
> 
> yes the voice sounded forced, but it was to throw ppl off as to who he really was. unlike superman movies where ppl could tell who he was just because he wore glasses when he was clark kent


----------



## pullingstraws (Aug 27, 2013)

I've seen that video a million times, and it never gets old.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Aug 27, 2013)

TheDeathOfMusic said:


> Divided your post into 2 clear points so I could address both directly.
> 
> 1. That was kind of the point. Nolan's films were supposed to be a departure, a more realistic and gritty series of films. Heath was never going to do a Jack Nicholson performance, as he said himself.
> 
> ...





Disagree on all points, as I showed in my initial comment. The Joker is the Joker. If I wanted a different character, I'd watch a different movie with a different villain. And I think Bale was just as disappointing as Ledger. For some reason he thought the Batman should have a permanent case of strep throat, a decision which made him one of the most annoying characters I've ever watched on screen. He was a spectacle, something which Batman should not be. There are other reasons I greatly disliked Bale's performances in the series, but I'll stop here because I don't want to turn this into a debate, because debating opinions is pretty useless. 

Your opinion is yours, mine is mine. Let's keep it that way, because while I did decide to answer your question, you won't change my thoughts on anything. Let's just agree to disagree.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 27, 2013)

I look forward to it. I'm going to watch the damn movie before I cast any judgement.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 27, 2013)

Whatever, Dave... You know you dont like Ben Affleck... 

(I kid... Unless I'm right...)


----------



## pink freud (Aug 27, 2013)

pullingstraws said:


> I've seen that video a million times, and it never gets old.



HARVEY DENT! Can we trust him?


----------



## soliloquy (Aug 27, 2013)

from what i'm hearing, affleck wont be batman as much as he'll be bruce wayne. as in, they will be showing wayne as a much older guy, who is close to retirement, if not, then already has. he will be the intelligence behind superman, giving him support from the side lines. we will be seeing him every now and then as the dark knight, but mostly it'll be wayne.

also, apparently affleck is interested in rebooting the batman series with a twist. no idea what the twist is...but i'd like to hope that the twist is reviving joseph gordon-levitt's role at the end of rises as robin turning into nightwing...OR batman beyond! either case will allow batman/bruce wayne to be in the background and batman beyond/robin/nightwing to be the foreground

again, i'm no authority on this...


----------



## Spinedriver (Aug 27, 2013)

soliloquy said:


> from what i'm hearing, affleck wont be batman as much as he'll be bruce wayne. as in, they will be showing wayne as a much older guy, who is close to retirement, if not, then already has. he will be the intelligence behind superman, giving him support from the side lines. we will be seeing him every now and then as the dark knight, but mostly it'll be wayne.
> 
> also, apparently affleck is interested in rebooting the batman series with a twist. no idea what the twist is...but i'd like to hope that the twist is reviving joseph gordon-levitt's role at the end of rises as robin turning into nightwing...OR batman beyond! either case will allow batman/bruce wayne to be in the background and batman beyond/robin/nightwing to be the foreground
> 
> again, i'm no authority on this...



The Batman Beyond theory sounds really good. Coincidentally, from what I've heard, DC has just launched "Batman Beyond 2.0" If your theory is right, this means that Affleck could play Bruce Wayne/Batman in the next movie but by the time the Justice League movie is ready to go, he could just be Bruce Wayne and another actor could play Batman.

I agree that it's all just speculation but I think the petitions and whatnot are completely absurd. After all, it's JUST a movie, not a Presidential Election. It's like saying that putting a different actor in the role of Qui-Gon in the Phantom Menace would have made it a better movie.

The brass tacks of it are, hopefully the project does well so that the plans for the Flash and JLA movies might be able to move forward.


----------



## skeels (Aug 27, 2013)

Personally, I would like to see the Batman vs. Superman story as depicted by Frank Miller. 

With Tom Cruise.


----------



## ilyti (Aug 27, 2013)

Riffer said:


> I watched that movie "The Town" which Affleck starred in/directed and I thought it was a really good movie. I don't get why there's all this big WTF about him. He's not bad by any means, not the greatest but still, it could've been way worse. I'm kind of upset they didn't cast Joesph Gordon Levitt. Wasn't the last Batman movie basically setting him up to be the next in line sorta?


He was set up to be _Robin_, silly goose.

Edit: boy I should have read two posts down before posting.

But yeah, I am skeptical about this too, but the world didn't end with Val Kilmer or George Clooney (100000x worse), so this won't be so bad in the grand scheme.


----------



## texshred777 (Aug 28, 2013)

I would have rather seen Eric Bana as Batman(and that includes the Nolanverse trilogy). Nothing against Bale by the way. It was nice to finally have a decent Batman for a change. 

But who knows...Affleck is a pretty good actor. Maybe we'll be pleasantly surprised. I hope so, TDKR is fantastic and I would hate to see that too get destroyed by Hollywood.


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Aug 28, 2013)

Basti said:


> Why is everyone losing their shit over this?



Seriously, who gives a f**k. It's a movie adaptation of a book series made for prepubescent boys. 

_Oooh no, did you hear_? James Earl Jones is going to do the voiceover for the upcoming Barney the Dinosaur live action movie!1!! This is so no goods!


----------



## skeels (Aug 28, 2013)

Kodee_Kaos said:


> _did you hear_? James Earl Jones is going to do the voiceover for the upcoming Barney the Dinosaur live action movie!1!!



That would be awesome!







I can't wait!


----------



## flint757 (Aug 28, 2013)

Spinedriver said:


> I tend to agree with Kevin Smith in that Ben's been a fan of the comics for years and after a test run with Daredevil, he's totally prepared to take on the Batman role. Also, I don't think he can do any worse than that silly-ass 'gruff voice' that Bale used.



And people who hate on Daredevil should watch the directors cut extended version. It is actually pretty good when the continuity isn't ....ed up.



TheDeathOfMusic said:


> 1. That was kind of the point. Nolan's films were supposed to be a departure, a more realistic and gritty series of films. Heath was never going to do a Jack Nicholson performance, as he said himself.



There is nothing realistic about Nolan's batman. His series had just as many WTF moments and plot holes as any other comic book movie and he definitely decided of his own accord when something would be 'realistic' or not.



M3CHK1LLA said:


> ok, lets address the "gruff voice" thing that was mentioned several times...
> 
> no one in the films should have had to elude to it, its common sense that batmans identity was unknown. had he used his "normal" voice as he did when speaking as batman, those who had contacts with both of his identities would have put two and two together that it was bruce waynes voice.
> 
> yes the voice sounded forced, but it was to throw ppl off as to who he really was. unlike superman movies where ppl could tell who he was just because he wore glasses when he was clark kent



Disagree completely. There was no need for it. If this were genuinely real sure, but it isn't so...Batman The Animated Series is by far the best voice I've heard for both Bruce and Batman. He didn't get a cold every time he put the suit on. 

He also used the voice when he was around people who knew who he was so it wasn't exactly about hiding his identity. It was a poor attempt at making each character distinct (Bruce and Batman).


----------



## Sofos (Aug 31, 2013)

I personally think Affleck would be a mediocre Bruce Wayne

BUT

He'd be a great Terry McGinnis (Batman Beyond)

Also, Justin Timberlake said in an interview he really wants to play The Riddler. I'd love to see that. He'd be perfect in that role.


----------



## MFB (Aug 31, 2013)

Affleck is WAY too old to be Terry, since he's supposed to be in high school during BB if I remember correctly


----------



## Sofos (Aug 31, 2013)

MFB said:


> Affleck is WAY too old to be Terry, since he's supposed to be in high school during BB if I remember correctly



Indeed, but makeup is a magical thing. He'd be much better as Terry than Bruce. I always thought Terry should have had a Boston accent too haha.


----------



## Spinedriver (Sep 2, 2013)

flint757 said:


> Disagree completely. There was no need for it. If this were genuinely real sure, but it isn't so...Batman The Animated Series is by far the best voice I've heard for both Bruce and Batman. He didn't get a cold every time he put the suit on.
> 
> He also used the voice when he was around people who knew who he was so it wasn't exactly about hiding his identity. It was a poor attempt at making each character distinct (Bruce and Batman).



Kevin Conroy said in an interview that when he did the voice, he saw it as Batman being the lead character and that Bruce Wayne was the "alter ego". So technically, he used his normal speaking voice when he was Batman and changed it up for when he was Wayne.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 2, 2013)

5 Reasons Ben Affleck Will Make a Great Batman | Cracked.com


----------



## texshred777 (Sep 4, 2013)

Should have been titled 5 reasons he may not suck too horribly, and if he does oh well.

I was actually hoping he'd talk a little bit about why Affleck would make a good Batman/Wayne. Perhaps examples from his past work that show he has the goods for that role. 

That's not to say he didn't make good points, but none of it was really on topic to the title.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 5, 2013)

He's not my first choice, but Ben Affleck is a talented actor and director. He's had a long career, and like all actors has put out some bad films in that time, but he's also put out some great ones. I loved Man of Steel, and I'm a pretty big Superman hater. If the MOS2 is half as good, it will be an awesome film.


----------



## Friendroid (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry, I dont know much about the Batman universe apart from the movies. Will the next movie be sort of a sequel to Bale's Batman movie?


----------



## pink freud (Sep 5, 2013)

Friendroid said:


> Sorry, I dont know much about the Batman universe apart from the movies. Will the next movie be sort of a sequel to Bale's Batman movie?



I have a feeling as far as the JL movieverse is concerned the Bale-Batman movies don't exist. Or are at least inconsequential.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 5, 2013)

Friendroid said:


> Sorry, I dont know much about the Batman universe apart from the movies. Will the next movie be sort of a sequel to Bale's Batman movie?


 
Not at all. 

The Nolan/Bale Batman series was a trilogy taking place outside the serial cannon. Both key parties have expressed that it's over for that universe.


----------



## LanguageOfStrings (Oct 13, 2013)

Spinedriver said:


> I tend to agree with Kevin Smith in that Ben's been a fan of the comics for years and after a test run with Daredevil, he's totally prepared to take on the Batman role. Also, I don't think he can do any worse than that silly-ass 'gruff voice' that Bale used.


Exactly, I'm not sating Ben was as daredevil perfect, but he gained a lot of skills over time and he could be pretty decent batman.


----------

